# I dropped it! Broke IT! No extended warranty! Any hope:?



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, the kIndle failed my drop test!  Unintentional test I assure you!  I did not buy the extended warranty - stupid, in hindsight, but too late to do anything about it!

MY precious Kindle fell face first on the bathroom floor!  I never read in there!  Why I took in there i don't know!  But the screen is toast!  I have a triangle at the bottom with one word.  Does all sorts of gray scale lines when I turn it on/off.

Any hope of it being fixed?  at my cost obviously?
Know anyone still looking to buy a broken Kindle?

Sharon = mourning the loss of "amante di libro".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

First, so very very very sorry.  
Second, when did you purchase it?  
deb


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Sadly, I doubt it. Call Amazon CS (866-321-8851)

They'll probably offer you a refurbished Kindle at a reduced price ($200 I believe)

I just broke mine, so I feel your pain.


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

drenee said:


> First, so very very very sorry.
> Second, when did you purchase it?
> deb


Bought it in March - was almost in tears when I called hubby to tell him - he is handling it better than I am ! I am sick!!!! I should bought the warranty instead of spending money on books first!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with Heather (luv), I would call Kindle CS, which is the number Heather posted, and talk to them.  
Again, I'm so sorry.  I would be sick and in tears like you.  
Keep us posted, and know you can come here and talk about it all you want. 
deb


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am so sorry! I know I would be sick too if my KK got broken. Best of luck with CS, I hope you get a kind operator and if not just hang up and call till you do!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh no!!! My heart hurts for you. I am praying you get a kind CS rep and your beloved Kindle is replaced.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband broke his, too.... Since between the two of us we already had three Kindles, I didn't bother trying to get it replaced....


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Awww so sorry that your Kindle is broke.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

My worst nightmare!  Next time I buy a Kindle I will definitely get the extended warranty for this very reason - I didn't know about Square Trade until too late to get it for my K1.  Call CS & let us know what they say - I know I'd jump on a $200 replacement.  There's no going back for me - I'm a diehard Kindler now.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> My worst nightmare! Next time I buy a Kindle I will definitely get the extended warranty for this very reason - I didn't know about Square Trade until too late to get it for my K1. Call CS & let us know what they say - I know I'd jump on a $200 replacement. There's no going back for me - I'm a diehard Kindler now.


I am so sorry about your Kindle. I agree call customer service and get a $200 replacement. This scares me. I am not taking my KDX or K2 in the bathroom again.


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

I will call them in the next few weeks - Have to wait til I have the spare $199.00 - if they offer that!  I am self-employed and money is tighter in the summer months as work is slower!  So . . .  I am limited to dead tree books - but I have a system - will go to library - every book I read from there  - $5.00-10 goes in teh kindle fund! and I am giving up my starbucks habit - $2-$5 a day - in the kindle piggy!

I am on my way already - I will have another one soon!  one way or another!  and it will have a warranty and will be banned from certain rooms of the house!
Sharon


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh noooooooo! I'm so sorry, and just sick for you!



aslterp said:


> and I am giving up my starbucks habit - $2-$5 a day - in the kindle piggy!


Do you like hot or iced drinks? I can tell you how to make super duper frappuccinos at home for just pennies. Let me know, and I'll post it over in the off topic area.....


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss 



GreenThumb said:


> Do you like hot or iced drinks? I can tell you how to make super duper frappuccinos at home for just pennies. Let me know, and I'll post it over in the off topic area.....


Off topic, I'd like to know how to make those fancy drinks


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Sweety18 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss
> 
> Off topic, I'd like to know how to make those fancy drinks


Posted it over in Not Quite Kindle.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

For those of you who might have purchased your Kindles via American Express, the warranty is doubled by AX and they will replace it if dropped.  Check it out on American Express warranty.  Besides, AX is a cash card.  No interest if paid within the 45 days!  No, I do not work for AX.  Just another way to manage you spending.


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

GreenThumb said:


> Posted it over in Not Quite Kindle.


I will go check out your recipe - i usually do ICED in the summer - not frozen just iced. I recentlay learned to "cold brew" with my french press - I really like that over ice - so that is helping! I have put my "allowance" for the 2 weeks in a jar - if i want coffee I HAVE to use that cash - counted the "change" in the "piggy" last night - the two together I am at $90 ! getting there !!!! if I cook and we don't eat out - I might make it fast and maybe we'll lose a few pounds!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

aslterp,
I caught a comment in your first post about asking if anyone wanted a broken Kindle.  My thought is that Amazon will want your broken one returned to them when they sell you a refurbished Kindle for the $200.  Hold on to it until you find out if they want it or not.  maybe someone else knows for sure.
Best wishes.
luvshihtzu


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Another way to save without pain is to pay in whole dollars and save all your change.  Then look for a Coinstar machine in your area that has Amazon e-certificates as an option.  They don't charge a processing fee from your change if you choose the e-certificate.  The change can accumulate faster than you might think.


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

I checked for coinstar in our area when I first got the Kindle - was going to use that as my "book allowance" but we apparently don't have them here!  BUMMER!

I have one counted coin bank at $45.00 - was saving that before the breaking of the kindle.  And have alloted a certain amount per week that is going up front into another jar - if I HAVE to have a starbucks break - I am making myself take the money out of the Kindle bank!  So that will deter - my local starbucks might go out of business over this!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so sorry about your kindle, I hope you get a replacement soon. I feel the pain.


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

I know your pain and I am sorry for your loss. I wish they would make them to take a slight bump. I Dropped mine in May just after I applied my skin. I called CS and they charged me $180 to replace it and then send the broken unit back. Which means they probably fixed it and sold it for $180. Which means they made $360 because I dropped my kindle. I was not happy and told them that they needed to work on making then so they can take a slight drop.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

krissynae said:


> I know your pain and I am sorry for your loss. I wish they would make them to take a slight bump. I Dropped mine in May just after I applied my skin. I called CS and they charged me $180 to replace it and then send the broken unit back. Which means they probably fixed it and sold it for $180. Which means they made $360 because I dropped my kindle. I was not happy and told them that they needed to work on making then so they can take a slight drop.


Well they can take a slight drop - I've dropped mine more than once, once from 3 or 4 feet onto a tile floor - and it's still fine. It's a matter of (1) having it in a cover and more importantly (2) luck in how it hits. It's like a cell phone or iPod or any other device - how it hits determines its chances of survival. I know I've been lucky so far. Next time I buy a Kindle, I'll get the warranty with accidental damage coverage.


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Well they can take a slight drop - I've dropped mine more than once, once from 3 or 4 feet onto a tile floor - and it's still fine. It's a matter of (1) having it in a cover and more importantly (2) luck in how it hits. It's like a cell phone or iPod or any other device - how it hits determines its chances of survival. I know I've been lucky so far. Next time I buy a Kindle, I'll get the warranty with accidental damage coverage.


Yes you are correct! I did have it in the cover - but the cover was not closed and it landed face down - with a sickening thud-I knew before I picked it up that it was history. I have dropped it before with the cover closed - but slap face down on a hard floor - nothing can save it. Though I do think if the cover had been closed it would have possibly cushioned it enough to save it! Funny thing is - I am subscribed to the free kindle daily blog - and it still shows it downloading - I must have left the wireless on!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Off topic....what is the free kindle daily blog and how do I set it up?  I have never expolored this option...

(sorry for the hijack...you can post a link to a thread with instructions)

Back to topic: I AM SOOOO SORRY to hear of your beloved's fall.  Do you have an Amazon Visa?  It won't save you $ from purchasing a Kindle, but if you use it to purchase a Kindle, you will get triple points towards an Amazon certificate or if you accumulate more points, you can cash in points for a check which you can then use to turn around and pay your Visa bill with!!  Either way, it could help....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Off topic....what is the free kindle daily blog and how do I set it up? I have never expolored this option...
> 
> (sorry for the hijack...you can post a link to a thread with instructions)
> 
> Back to topic: I AM SOOOO SORRY to hear of your beloved's fall. Do you have an Amazon Visa? It won't save you $ from purchasing a Kindle, but if you use it to purchase a Kindle, you will get triple points towards an Amazon certificate or if you accumulate more points, you can cash in points for a check which you can then use to turn around and pay your Visa bill with!! Either way, it could help....


I think (suspect) she was talking about the Amazon Daily Blog, which you can subscribe to free on the Kindle. I get it, some of the articles are interesting, some I just skip over. It usually pops up when you search for free offerings in the Kindle store. Or if you go to the page for blogs, on the righthand side of the page there's a box with "Bestsellers" and the Amazon blog is usually at the top of the list (no doubt because it's free!)


----------



## aslterp (Mar 24, 2009)

Meemo said:


> I think (suspect) she was talking about the Amazon Daily Blog, which you can subscribe to free on the Kindle. I get it, some of the articles are interesting, some I just skip over. It usually pops up when you search for free offerings in the Kindle store. Or if you go to the page for blogs, on the righthand side of the page there's a box with "Bestsellers" and the Amazon blog is usually at the top of the list (no doubt because it's free!)


Yes that is it - and you can also read it from your amazon home page. But I notice in manage my kindle it is continuing to download to my broken kindle


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

aslterp said:


> Yes that is it - and you can also read it from your amazon home page. But I notice in manage my kindle it is continuing to download to my broken kindle


I'll often go check it out online after reading it on my Kindle if there are links I want to follow - or recipes I want to save.


----------

